# Fun festooning photo



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

That's a really cool shot. From the look on his face, I'd say he's learning something new!


----------



## HoneyMonk (Sep 30, 2016)

Good one of the festoon. The gentleman reminds me a lot of my grandfather. He's definitely looking at the pretty girl and not the bees. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

HoneyMonk said:


> He's definitely looking at the pretty girl and not the bees. ��


 :no:


----------

